# What should I ask for?



## m57gonefishing (Jan 26, 2012)

I was thinking about selling or eating a buck. We can't use him because of too many does with the same bloodline and we are trying to minimize. He is not registered at all. He's nice for meat as his sire is a buckling out of Toth's Shockwave. The sire is registered but the dam is not. The red buck will not be able to registered. So, if I put him up on Craigslist so someone else could have a nice meat herd buck what do you think I should ask? Thanks


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

In my area a buck like that would sell for 250-300 as long as his bite is correct and he has clean teats


----------



## m57gonefishing (Jan 26, 2012)

He's 1 year old, no clue of his weight.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Always start on the high side so you can come down if needed. He's a real nice looker!


----------



## Baphomet (Jun 15, 2013)

I think the price chelsboer said is very fair. Maybe even a little more. Very nice animal, I'd love to have him and would pay $300 easy. If you can get him to throw a couple kids you could add "proven" to his craigslist title even if he is not registered. I have purchased five goats through cl this year, so I consider myself and expert in this area ;^] 

Do you have proof of his pedigree?

Btw, gone fishing, I noticed a pallet-made structure in one of the pics. Perchance is that a hay feeder? Im looking for new ideas and would love a better pic of that if it is. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

